# Phoenix P8 Basic vs P8 Kit



## Doyle (Nov 13, 2012)

Try as I might, I can't seem to find the difference between the Phoenix P8 Basic and the P8 Kit. A number of the online shops that advertise them don't have phone numbers to call and so far have been unresponsive to my emails. It looks like there are some cables and connectors in the kit but there are no details on what these are and even the kit does not appear to come with a speaker. As a newbie, I would appreciate any insight on what the difference is so I can order the correct unit.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Doyle,

You live in California, so call Jonathan Bliese at Electric and Steam Model Works down here in Chino, CA. I get all my Phoenix/Airwire stuff from him. So do many, many others on this board. Best guy around for this! I'm a happy customer.









Here's his link and phone number.

https://rctrains.com/

Phone number: https://rctrains.com/contactus.htm


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The kit comes with a speaker and instructions. The basic is just the board and wiring harness's and is a little cheaper.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

One more note. I believe the kit also includes a reed switch while the basic does not. There is also new packaging on the basic kit. The board comes in a small plastic container not muck bigger than the board and the wiring is packaged in a separate small plastic bag. Nothing fancy about it.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Call us we'll answer your questions 877-753-4629


----------

